# power door lock



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

hi guys i'm back.
with my viper 5901, installed it myself with the help of you guys. it's been working for quite a while now. i also installed a power lock kit for my 3 doors of my toyota 1998 Rav4. i haven't use my remote start during the summer until today. but what happened after that if i arm the car it unlocks the door and if i dis-arm the car it locks the door. somehow the system got got screwed (backwards) does anybody had this problem before? thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Doesn't really make sense.... except I believe you can custom program the buttons to any function so perhaps you somehow switched the 2 around?


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i know it doesn't make sense but it did. don't know how and why. so what i did is reverse the two wires that came from the viper 5901 to my power lock module which i bought it from princess auto. this module is totally separate from the alarm unit.


----------

